

CSS3 Media Queries Becomes Official, CSS4 Media Queries Takes Shape - Brajeshwar
http://www.css3.info/css3-media-queries-becomes-official-w3c-recommendation-css4-media-queries-takes-shape/

======
tokenizer
The hover media feature sounds extremely useful.

I like the hover pseudo selector. I like using it to add transitional color
changes, and for menus.

This will allow me to have this capability, but also design for touch devices.
Brilliant.

I'm guessing CSS4 will be where we stop thinking of responsive design as
mobile/pad/desktop, and more like /featureless-small/feature-full-small/etc-
medium/etc-large.

